# suche Software zur Erstellung von e-Learning Projekten



## Luzie (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo

wir erstellen Weiterbildungsseminare im pharmazeutisch technischen Bereich. 

In naher Zukünft möchten wir einige Produkte durch ein blendes Learning oder e-Learning erweitern. 

Hierfür suche ich eine Software und hoffe, dass ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt. 

Man soll dort, ähnlich wie auf einer Internetseite, Links anklicken können. Sie muss auch eine Interaktivität haben, so dass der Endanwender das Projekt ein stückweit selbst steuern kann. Weiterhin soll man z.B. auch Fragbögen oder Quiz erstellen können.

Es sollen Videosequenzen eingespielt werden können und es soll auch eine Sprachunterstützung möglich sein. 

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren mal Adobe Captivate heruntergeladen und einige Bildschirmabläufe dort generiert. Dieses Software war einfach anzuwenden und man konnte später einen Flashfilm generieren. Die neuere Version der Software kenne ich ich nicht. Wäre das ungefähr die Richtung, wo ich suchen könnte?

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Sollte ich im falschen Forum sein, bitte verschiebt mich in das richtige.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Luzie,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem Schritt, in Zukunft auf Blended Learning und eLearning setzen zu wollen! 
Für dein Anforderungsprofil ist Captivate sehr gut geeignet, da es alles Genannte erfüllt und darüber hinaus auch noch gut an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassbar ist. Ob es die neueste Version (hier habe ich etwas dazu geschrieben) sein muss, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, denn mit der günstigeren 4er erzielst du die gleichen genannten Ergebnisse.

Ich könnte dir jetzt auch noch andere Produkte nennen, würde jedoch in jedem Fall Captivate bevorzugen.

Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast, meld dich einfach.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## akrite (28. Juli 2010)

...grundsätzlich ist Captivate gut geeignet, wenn Du nur vorgegebene Abläufe abspulen lassen willst. Möchtest Du hingegen etwas mehr Interaktivität nutze die Fähigkeiten von Captivate zusammen mit Flash oder gar Director. Viele Namhafte Hersteller von Lern-DVDs setzten/setzen auf Director.


----------



## Luzie (28. Juli 2010)

Morgen, 

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Also die Software müssten wir uns schon kaufen, in dem Falle würde ich auch die aktuellste Version nehmen, es kommt da jetzt nicht auf 100 Euro an. Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit Adobe Programmen (Acrobat prof., Dreamweaver, Photoshop cs4) und ich finde sie sehr bedinerfreundlich. Wenn Captivate das richtige wäre, würde ich mich schon freuen. Meine Captivate Demoversion war uralt und stammte (glaube ich) noch aus dem Hause Macromedia. 

Ich werde die Projekte mit einem Fachkollegen erstellen, weder er noch ich haben Ahnung von Director, ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mir jetzt in Richtigung Flash oder Director noch Kenntnisse aneignen müsste, wäre mir das zu viel. 

Die angeforderte Interaktivität beschränkt sich eigentlich auf das Ankreuzen von Checkboxen, wie bei einem Fragebogen. Oder man hat eine Reihe von Aussagen und zieht diese in entsprechende Textfelder etc.  Klickt man auf Submit, soll gesagt werden, "Hast Du gut gemacht, geh hier weiter" oder "da ist ein Fehler, das Thema musst Du aber noch vertiefen"... so in der Art. Der User soll selbst bestimmen, wie weit er in einer Sitzung kommen will, Ergebnisse sollen gespeichert werden und auch wieder gelöscht.

Wenn der User das Projekt am nächsten Tag wieder startet, soll er selbst bestimmen, ob er wieder von vorn anfängt, oder an der Stelle weitermacht, wo er gestern aufgehört hat. 

Wie ist das mit den Sprachsequenzen? Also der Kollege wird auch Abläufe sprechen. Kann dies das Programm auch oder bnötigt man noch eine separate Software? Im Blog ist nur vom Import die Rede gewesen. 

Sorry meine dummen Fragen, aber vom Multimedia Bereich habe ich jetzt nicht die meiste Ahnung


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. Juli 2010)

Luzie hat gesagt.:


> Wie ist das mit den Sprachsequenzen? Also der Kollege wird auch Abläufe sprechen. Kann dies das Programm auch oder bnötigt man noch eine separate Software? Im Blog ist nur vom Import die Rede gewesen.


Man kann in Captivate Audio sowohl aufnehmen als auch importieren.


----------



## Luzie (28. Juli 2010)

Luzie hat gesagt.:


> Die angeforderte Interaktivität beschränkt sich eigentlich auf das Ankreuzen von Checkboxen, wie bei einem Fragebogen. Oder man hat eine Reihe von Aussagen und zieht diese in entsprechende Textfelder etc.  Klickt man auf Submit, soll gesagt werden, "Hast Du gut gemacht, geh hier weiter" oder "da ist ein Fehler, das Thema musst Du aber noch vertiefen"... so in der Art. Der User soll selbst bestimmen, wie weit er in einer Sitzung kommen will, Ergebnisse sollen gespeichert werden und auch wieder gelöscht.
> 
> Wenn der User das Projekt am nächsten Tag wieder startet, soll er selbst bestimmen, ob er wieder von vorn anfängt, oder an der Stelle weitermacht, wo er gestern aufgehört hat.


 
Und dies ist auch möglich?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Juli 2010)

Zu ersterem kann ich uneingeschränkt "Ja" sagen, jedoch bin ich mir grad unschlüssig, ob Captivate tatsächlich Lernstände abspeichern kann. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass dies nicht möglich sei.


----------



## Luzie (29. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Mal schauen, die Projekte werden nicht länger als 20 Minunten dauern, wenn überhaupt. Das sollte man ja schon in einem Tag schaffen.


----------

